# Etui pour ipad 2



## Kahben (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous, n'ayant pas trouvé de post récent à ce sujet je viens à la pêche aux renseignements. 
En effet, j'aimerais avoir vos retours vis à vis de vos etuis pour ipad 2.
Je recherche quelque chose qui puisse le protéger complètement puisqu'il sera dans mon sac tous les jours.
J'ai trouvé celui-ci : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22...otection-pour-ipad-2-avec-fonction-stand.html
Si quelqu'un l'as, pourrait-il témoigner de son expérience?

Sinon, si vous avez des conseils sur l'étui à choisir je suis preneur sachant que je recherche un étui qui a une fonction stand.


----------



## Pharrel (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour, j'utilise le tucano magico pour l'arriere de l'ipad et la smart cover pour l'avant.
Protection efficace mais la smart cover n'empeche pas la poussiere sur l'ecran


----------



## shootingrubber (28 Août 2011)

J'aime beaucoup le smart cover. Tu vas pas endommager l'arrière de l'appareil quand tu l'as dans ton sac.


----------

